# How paranoid are you about disease?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a funny question, I know. Here's my thing, my goats are tested and negative, and come from negative herds as well. But I struggle with worrying about a disease hiding away and wiping out my herd. I've been trying to relax about it and realize it's in God's hands, but it is something I do struggle with. I try to be careful in seeing that they have enough minerals, watching everyone for signs, and blood testing. 

Anyone else relate?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have so many problems going on since I moved that I have to admit I don't worry about it. I give the best care I can. 

You do such a great job taking care of them and really know them well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Try and relax...do preventative methods, but don't worry about it. Keep it in mind, but don't let it worry you. It's something I keep in mind when i'm at shows, have visitors, etc., but never stress about it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you both. I feel silly sometimes worrying. I think my biggest fear is we sold a pair of wethers once, one passed away (UC) and we got the other back. Her property housed a single goat before she got my boys. They didn't come into contact with any goats from outside of my herd, but they did live on land where another goat had lived ... I did ask and they said she didn't have lumps ... she lived to 10, so that's a good sign ... but I just couldn't leave the last wether there since she asked me if I would take him back, you know? I tested him for all three and he came back negative (yay!) He tragically ended up being harvested at a year because he turned into a bully, but anyway.... I do try to prevent the very best I can. I guess with everything, it comes down to doing the best you can, and letting go of the rest, doesn't it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, sure does. You know your goats and you know when they are off a little. That is huge in treating before it gets bad.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One thing I think I have to accept is you could buy a goat from auction, or rescue it, and it could be completely disease free and the picture of health for its whole life. Then you can buy from a reputable breeder, do everything right, and still end up with disease. Scary thought, but it goes to show that there is only so much we can do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so true. No guarantees in this life.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

And that's why we look forward to the next, haha! I keep telling my mom, "No disease, no death, no losing friends, no goodbyes, perfect peace and perfect health." Heaven has never sounded better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't argue with that!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ThreeHavens said:


> It's a funny question, I know. Here's my thing, my goats are tested and negative, and come from negative herds as well. But I struggle with worrying about a disease hiding away and wiping out my herd. I've been trying to relax about it and realize it's in God's hands, but it is something I do struggle with. I try to be careful in seeing that they have enough minerals, watching everyone for signs, and blood testing.
> 
> Anyone else relate?


I'm not a bit paranoid about disease. I run a closed herd except for bucks, and I don't have a problem in the world with demanding testing if I see anything that raises a red flag. I raise my own doelings, I do a walk-through on a daily basis to check them, I do everything in my power to make sure they have good hay, proper management, and mineral 24/7, I get my vet involved and do the testing route whenever a problem warrants it, and I'm a crotchety old bitch, so that pretty much takes care of visits from other people. I don't see the point in borrowing trouble and I'm too damned old to lay awake nights worrying about stuff that hasn't happened. :laugh:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I worry every time I send in blood for CAE testing... even though they have all tested negative before I just worry that one will come back as positive... I should have this years results tonight so today is going to be a LONG day...


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Silly question here

I'm still learning. What would you do if one of your goats did come back CAE positive? 
Do u keep them, sell them or ???


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ here's a discussion on CAE. there are similar ones for CL and Johnes, so do a search for them if you're worried about those.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/cae-discussion-153031/

ThreeHavens, i'm sure your goats are in tip top shape! i'm a worrier too, so i get you. but you can only do what you can that is in your power. i think it's time you get some cuddles with your goaties and let your troubles melt away for a while!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I worried about disease quite a bit before but since my lab said three of mine tested positive I've been really freaking out. We're pretty sure it's a mistake based on the facts and i've sent of another round of blood work but it's still scary. Not to mention after doing research i found this has botched up a lot of people's results. Like I said, still scary though. 

Either way I know from now on I'll run a closed herd. I knew I would before and I was but now I'm dead set on that. I had friends who wanted to breed to my new bucks but now I'm doing a total bio secure lockdown. When shows come up all the does will just stay in the back of my big horse trailer so they won't be around other goats. I can and will do the best I can to continue to keep everyone healthy. I owe all my goaties that.

I'm sure all of yours are healthy though! If you do everything right there shouldn't be a reason for you to have problems


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree... Know your herd, raise them with the best care you can, walk the herd a few times a day...my kids are great but can miss subtle signs of distress...Knowing your herd is the number one best defence against illness...they will tell you when they dont feel well..be prepared for what may come ( get a bottle of cd antitoxin lol) and enjoy them!


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

You are a hoot GoatCrazy. I laughed when you said you were crouchety and keep people away.. Ha ha! I have a gaye and can probally be a little like that myself sometimes. Ha ha


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Silly question here
> 
> I'm still learning. What would you do if one of your goats did come back CAE positive?
> Do u keep them, sell them or ???


Justice kidd, not a silly question at all...its a hard place to be...if you sell them at a sell barn, then someone may buy them for a milker and continue the cycle...without knowing..if you sell them for meat, but they are healthy otherwise , its such a waste, if you advertise them, in respect for all goat owners you should reveal the CAE results...If you keep them then you need to become knowledgeable on CAE and practice CAE prevention, have a seperate place for them away from Negative goats..doable, but a pain...read the link one CAE given above to become informed..I believe every goat owner will in time deal with CAE at least once..Knowledge is power and can help yuou make that decision if and when the time comes...


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I keep a closed herd now and I am super careful about contact with other goats at shows but I am still a nervous wreck while I'm waiting for test results to come back. My herd has always tested clean but I still worry about it around testing time. Otherwise I try to just let it go


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Justice kidd, not a silly question at all...its a hard place to be...if you sell them at a sell barn, then someone may buy them for a milker and continue the cycle...without knowing..if you sell them for meat, but they are healthy otherwise , its such a waste, if you advertise them, in respect for all goat owners you should reveal the CAE results...If you keep them then you need to become knowledgeable on CAE and practice CAE prevention, have a seperate place for them away from Negative goats..doable, but a pain...read the link one CAE given above to become informed..I believe every goat owner will in time deal with CAE at least once..Knowledge is power and can help yuou make that decision if and when the time comes...


Thank you
I look at the web page posted above just now 
It is a good thing to know and understand. 
Now I need to look at CL

I'm learning EVERYDAY new things on here
I love this site thank u all for being so helpful and friendly


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't really freak. I take precautions when bringing a new goat in and I watch my herd for any type of sickness. When one does become sick that's when I'm a basket case....so I guess I need to save my energy for those times lol


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Justice kidd, not a silly question at all...its a hard place to be...if you sell them at a sell barn, then someone may buy them for a milker and continue the cycle...without knowing..if you sell them for meat, but they are healthy otherwise , its such a waste, if you advertise them, in respect for all goat owners you should reveal the CAE results...If you keep them then you need to become knowledgeable on CAE and practice CAE prevention, have a seperate place for them away from Negative goats..doable, but a pain...read the link one CAE given above to become informed..I believe every goat owner will in time deal with CAE at least once..Knowledge is power and can help yuou make that decision if and when the time comes...


Thank you for the info. 
I'm learning EVERYDAY on here
Thank you all for being here for people like me still learning about being good goat moms
I am on this every day all day long
Thank you all!!

Sorry I posted twice 
It never went through on the first one after I hit send


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I'm moderately paranoid.

I've milked goats for 24 years.

I raise all my kids on pasteurized milk and heat treated colostrum in a pen seperate from the adults and usually only put kids in with my main herd when they are over 6 months old.

I don't show.

I use outside buck service sometimes but I have a place to keep the buck separate and I only hand breed the does.

For many years I brought no outside does in.

When I bring any animal in I usually quarrantine it for a month or more. I usually worm it, cut the feet and sometimes even wash it.

I prefer to get animals that are kids and raised on pasteurized milk and heat treated colostrum. That the herd itself is CAE postive or negative is not that important to me just that the kid I get has been raised separately on pasteurize milk.

I don't like to get animals that are dam raised, CAE free or not because if the kid is dam raised it has basically been exposed to every disease the herd currently has in it.

My goats are real healthy. I had some CAE positive ones early on that I had to put down, never had soremouth, never had CL, never had mycoplasma, since the kids are bottle fed in the kid area never have to treat for coccidia even.

I think you can drive yourself crazy worrying about your goats. The most important thing is to raise your kids on pasteurized milk and heat treated colostrum. Avoid exposing your goats to other herds. Keep your kids on clean ground and separate from older goats till their immune systems develop. Quarrantine any new animals. Try to reduce hoof to mouth contamination. 

Also if you milk your goats twice a day and weigh the milk you are way more likely to catch any sickness before it gets too severe. You have your hands on that animal twice a day, you can feel her temp, see her respirations, watch how hungry she is, judge if she is nervous or uncomfortable.

Those are my thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has fears, I know I do. I have visitors bleach their feet before going out looking at goats, but still I worry.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been reading and it seems like a huge factor is keeping up on their minerals, so I do try to keep them all as healthy as possible. I do dam-raise, but I'd bottle if someone was CAE+, of course. It's very, very nice to know I'm not alone and crazy in my paranoia. :laugh: You're right, you can drive yourself crazy over it. I'm going to do the best I can keeping them healthy and tested, and enjoy them. Otherwise I would go CRAZY.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Can I have a doe that is pregnant tested for CAE she is about a month into her Pregnancy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Justice-Kidds said:


> Can I have a doe that is pregnant tested for CAE she is about a month into her Pregnancy


I did on mine last year....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, being pregnant won't affect the test. I test all of mine in the fall and usually most are bred at that time.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If she is over 30 days and you test through BioTracking you could also have her pregnancy tested if you want.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Ok cool. I will get them tested when I pick them up from the breeders
Just to be on safe side and that way I know if I need to bottle feed babies 
Thanks so much


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not a worrier and never have been; I think I'm missing those genes, lol. But I can totally understand those who OCD over their goats, because if there's anything that comes close to making me worry, it's my goaties!

This might help. How often have you heard of one of the GFDs (Great Feared Diseases, lol) just "popping up" without obvious explanation? Say .01% of the time - or less? Nearly always, disease is introduced by bringing in an infected _(untested_) goat and letting it live for a while with the rest of the herd.

Also, a goat with a normal immune system is most likely not going to get sick from a few germs carried in on - a bird's foot, for instance. Disease doesn't work that way (as far as I know, but admittedly I'm no Dr.). If living creatures were that vulnerable, nothing on earth would be alive.

Just my :2cents:. Take it for what it's worth.  I think good health, basic hygiene, self-education, and regular testing are all reasonable precautions.


----------

